

LivingSocial lost $558 million in 2011 - wvanwazer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/livingsocial-lost-558-million-in-2011/2012/02/01/gIQAjId3hQ_story.html?tid=sm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
treelovinhippie
Would be interesting to see what kind of return they get on their advertising
activities - even in Australia I see a lot of offline billboards.

